# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Làm sao để mua vé máy bay giá rẻ

## vina247

Hiện này số lượng phòng vé máy bay trên cả nước rất lớn, ra bất cứ con đường nào ở các TP bạn đều có thể thấy được phòng vé máy bay. Số lượng phòng vé lớn tạo điều kiện cho bạn dễ dàng mua được vé máy bay mà không đến nỗi quá khó khăn. Hoặc bạn có thể lên google để tìm kiếm thông tin cũng rất dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên trong thời gian gần đây đã xãy ra rất nhiều vụ lừa đảo khiến không ít khách hàng gặp phiền toái. Đặc biệt vào những mùa cao điểm lễ tết vé khan hiếm nên loại phạm tội này càng tăng mạnh, lợi dụng sự nôn nóng của khách hàng để chặt chém, thậm chí là bán cả vé khống cho khách. Những việc làm này gây nên hình ảnh xấu đối với ngành hàng không nói chung và các đại lý làm ăn chân chính nói riêng. Làm sao để nhận dạng được đại lý lừa đảo : Rất đơn giản để bạn có thể nhận ra được điều đó :
- *Bán vé rẻ hơn bình thường*. Nếu bạn là ngưòi thường xuyên đi lại bằng máy bay bạn sẽ thấy được mức giá dao động trong khoảng nào đó trên đường bay của bạn. Nếu 1 đại lý nào đó chào bạn với một mức giá mà bạn cảm thấy nghi ngờ hãy liên hệ ngay với hãng trước khi quyết định mua vé. Loại tội phạm này đang chiếm phần lớn và ngày càng nhiều. Bằng cách chiếm thẻ tín dụng của các nạn nhân trên các website chuyên cung cấp thẻ tín dụng ăn cắp, bọn lừa đảo sử dụng thẻ này để mua vé sau đó bán lại cho bạn với mức giá thấp hơn bình thường. Vì vậy mặc dù bạn có vé đã được xác nhận mua có thể check ONLINE trên website của hãng nhưng đến lúc đi vẫn không đi được.
- *Vé mùa cao điểm lúc nào cũng có* : Vé mua cao điểm ( Vé lễ tết, vé mùa hè ... ), nếu bạn lên mạng bạn sẽ gặp vô số các hình thức quảng cáo tương tự, đừng vì nóng vội mà dễ bị loại tội phạm này lừa. Hãy thật bĩnh tĩnh, trước khi trã tiền bạn phải gọi hãng để kiểm tra thông tin vé, tình trạng chổ, tình trạng thanh toán trước khi trả tiền. Yêu cầu phiếu thu rõ ràng có mộc (dấu ) tròn công ty, ghi giá vé lên phiếu hành trình.
Vậy làm sao mua được vé tốt và thật ? Tôi nên mua ở đâu ? Những đại lý nào uy tín mà bạn có thể tin tưởng được ??. Xin đưa ra các giải pháp :
- *Mua vé qua kênh phòng vé hãng* : Hầu hết các hãng hàng không đều có 1 hệ thống phòng vé riêng để phục vụ khách hàng của họ. Việt Nam Airlines, Jetstar, Airmekong ... đều có các phòng vé chính. Bạn có thể dễ dàng ra phòng vé để mua vé cho mình. Tuy nhiên mua vé tại các phòng vé chính của hãng bạn sẽ gặp khá nhiều phiền toái và tốn thời gian. Phần lớn nhân viên các phòng vé chính của hãng đều làm công ăn lương, công việc nhiều áp lực lớn vì vậy đôi khi thái độ phục vụ của họ không được tốt lắm, thêm vào đó khi mua vé tại các phòng vé chính mức phí dịch vụ thường phải cao hơn khi mua tại các hệ thống đại lý truyền thống của họ. Vì sao vậy ? đơn giản là hãng phải bán cao hơn để đảm bảo doanh thu cho hệ thống đại lý. Ví dụ thông thường nếu bạn mua vé máy bay Jetstar Pacific tại phòng vé của hãng ( 4 trường sơn ) mức phí áp dụng sẽ khoảng 85.000 trên 1 khách 1 chặng, còn nếu ở đại lý của hãng thì mức phí này khoảng 50.000 vnd. Thêm vào đó bạn phải tốn công di chuyển đi lại và nếu có thay đổi bạn cũng phải trực tiếp đến phòng vé để thay đổi.
- *Mua vé qua kênh Online* : hầu hết các hãng hàng không hiện nay đều bán vé máy bay qua kênh bán online trên website của họ. Điều này giúp cho bạn khá thoải mái và tiện lợi khi đặt vé nếu bạn có thẻ tín dụng. Việc thanh toán cũng hết sức dễ dàng và thuận tiện. Jetstar Pacific là một trong những đơn vị tiên phong trong việc áp dụng công nghệ này và họ đã gặt hái được nhiều thành công. Tuy nhiên việc thay đổi, hoàn hủy khá phức tạp hay đơn giản là bạn cần hóa đơn thanh toán đều không có. Phương pháp này cũng mất một số lượng phí nhất định thông thường khoảng 50,000 cho 1 khách một lượt.
-*Mua vé qua kênh đại lý* : Kênh này hiện nay hệ thống đại lý vé máy bay trên cả nước có khoảng hơn 5000 đại lý, phần lớn trong số đó là các đại lý vé máy bay cấp 2 ( Bán lại cho 1 đại lý chính thức của hãng ). Cũng chính vì vậy mà thị trường vé hiện này rất phức tạp. Kênh bán đại lý là kênh mang đến cho bạn nhiều thuận lợi nhất trong tất cả các kênh bán. Họ ( các đại lý ) luôn phải cố gắng phục vụ tốt khách hãng để đảm bảo doanh thu cũng như sự tồn tại của họ, chính vì thế khi mua vé qua kênh này bạn luôn được phục vụ chu đáo. Tuy nhiên việc phát triển số lượng quá lớn và không có chế tài bắt buộc ( đối với các đại lý cấp 2 ) nên cũng xãy ra nhiều hiện tượng tiêu cực trong kinh doanh gây thiệt hại cho khách hãng. Rất nhiều đại lý hiện nay cố tình bán mức gia cao hơn quy định, bán nâng giá, thu phí dịch vụ quá cao ( không chỉ đại lý cấp 2 mà kể cả những đại lý chính thống của hãng ) vì vậy bạn cần cẩn thận khi mua vé. Hiện nay chúng tôi cung cấp thông tin danh sách hệ thống các đại lý vé máy bay uy tín trên toàn quốc các bạn có thể tham khảo tại Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay tin cậy[/COLOR]. Các bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm khi mua vé tại các đại lý này Đăng ký mua vé máy bay giá rẻ. Chúng tôi đã tiến hành xác minh các thông tin đăng tải của các đại lý này để các giao dịch của bạn luôn được đảm bảo tốt nhất

----------


## vina247

mọi người ủng hộ nhá

----------


## vina247

up cho đầu tuần may mắn  :Drinks:  :Drinks:

----------


## vina247

cuối tuần rùi, bà con ăn chơi thui  :hehe:  :fight:

----------


## lunas2

vé máy bay rẻ nhất từ hà nội vào sài gòn là bao nhiêu bạn, của hãng nào

----------


## vina247

theo website cua tung hang thi jetstar bạn ah, tiếp tới là vietjet, chú ý là chưa có phí và thuế, hiện vietjet đang co khuyến mãi book vé cho đến hết tháng 4, bạn có thể lên book online thử, ko rành bạn có thể liên hệ xem link phòng vé ở ngay chữ ký, tùy theo bạn ở HN hay HCM, họ sẽ phục vụ chu đáo cho bạn, đại lý cấp 1 ko hà

----------


## vina247

up cho lên nào  :Showoff:  :Showoff:

----------


## vina247

up cho bay cao bay xa nào  :fight:  :fight:

----------


## vina247

up cho lên nào,  :Showoff:  :Showoff:

----------


## vina247

cập nhật thông tin. :Stupid:

----------


## vina247

tin nóng đây ! :Boff:

----------

